# ASUS P6T - neue Informationen



## Malkav85 (16. September 2008)

Auf www.hardwarezone.com sind neue Informationen über das neue Sockel 1366 Flaggschiff von ASUS bekannt geworden.

Demnach besitzt das Mainboard sogar zwei SAS Steckplätze, welche aber auch als normale SATA Anschlüsse verwendet werden können. Diese Möglichkeit wurde bisher nur Servermainboards gewährt.

Des Weiteren befinden sich 3x PCI-E x16 Slots, zwei PCI und ein PCI-E x4 Slot auf der Platine.
Unterstützt werden sollen bis zu 24GB (!) auf sechs RAM Bänken im Triple-Channel-Modus. Ausserdem 8x USB 2.0, acht S-ATA II Ports, Dual Gigabyt LAN, FireWire, eSATA und 7.1 HD Sound onboard.

Für die Übertakter gibt es wie bei der R.O.G. Serie einen "Reset"- und einen "Power"-Knopf auf dem Mainboard. Zudem wird auch auf eine 16-Phasen Stromversorgung gesetzt mit der ASUS-eigenen "EPU" Funktion für höhere Effiziens.

Noch steht nicht fest, ob die Platine mit dem X58 SLI unterstützt, oder ob nVidia ihren Zusatzchip noch verbauen muss.

Gruß
Marc Stapp

Quelle: Hardwarezone.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jetztaber (16. September 2008)

Es war ja auch von einer SLI-Aktivierung durch Bios-Branding seitens Nvidia die Rede, also ohne zusätzlichen Nvidiachip. Vielleicht kommt auch das.

ComputerBase - Nvidia gibt SLI für Intel X58 ohne nForce-Chip frei

oder hier:
Hardware-Infos - News - Nvidia gibt SLI für Intel X58 ohne Chip frei


----------



## Malkav85 (16. September 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Es war ja auch von einer SLI-Aktivierung *durch Bios-Branding* seitens Nvidia die Rede, also ohne zusätzlichen Nvidiachip. *Vielleicht kommt auch das.*


 
Na hoff ich doch. Dann wäre das der einfachste Weg, wenn nur durch ein BIOS "Update" SLI verfügbarsein würde.


----------



## riedochs (16. September 2008)

irgendwie traue ich Nvidia bei der Geschichte noch nicht. Vorallem wasa passiert wenn die mit einem eigenen Chipsatz kommen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (16. September 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> irgendwie traue ich Nvidia bei der Geschichte noch nicht. Vorallem wasa passiert wenn die mit einem eigenen Chipsatz kommen.



Können sie nicht, da sie keine Lizenz für QPI haben...


----------



## riedochs (16. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Können sie nicht, da sie keine Lizenz für QPI haben...



Die Frage ist: bekommen die noch eine?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. September 2008)

Wahrscheinlich nicht...

Außer nVidia verklagt Intel wegen Monopolmissbrauchs


----------



## riedochs (17. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht...
> 
> Außer nVidia verklagt Intel wegen Monopolmissbrauchs



Wird bestimmt noch kommen.


----------



## NocternalPredator (19. September 2008)

ComputerBase schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das der Fall ist, kann der Hersteller eine SLI-Lizenz erwerben und erhält so einen speziellen Schlüssel, der ins System-BIOS integriert wird. Der GeForce-Grafikkartentreiber kann diesen Schlüssel nach der Installation nun auslesen und SLI freigeben, oder eben verweigern, falls kein Schlüssel vorhanden ist.



Könnte da dann nicht auch ein geschickter Hacker einfach die Abfrage abschalten/immer aktivieren??


----------



## kmf (19. September 2008)

Intel lässt derzeit NVidia am ausgestreckten Arm verhungern. Die dürfen froh sein, wenn ihr SLi per Software Implementierung  überhaupt noch Berücksichtigung findet. Für eine Hardwarelösung ist der Zug längst abgefahren.


----------



## Fransen (19. September 2008)

Die Mobo Daten klingen ja vielversprechend.

Ich hoffe, dass es dann auch in ähnlicher Weise auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. September 2008)

Sehe ich richtig, dass um den CPU Sockel in der Halterung Bohrungen für verschraubbare Kühler vorhanden sind, oder sind die Löcher nur zum Spaß?


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

Wie willst denn sonst 'nen Kühler montieren??

Am Sockel aufhängen??
Das ist wohl a bisserl unpraktisch, meinst nicht auch??

Allerdings dürft die Lochung nicht mit dem vom LGA775 übereinstimmen...


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Allerdings dürft die Lochung nicht mit dem vom LGA775 übereinstimmen...



Zumindest wuerde mich das bei Intel nicht wirklich wundern.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (23. September 2008)

Mal ne kurze frage angeblich soll es ja auch mit einigen p35 platinen gehn wurde mir mal von nem kumpel gesagt ..hab dazu aber leider noch nix gefunden...weiß einer von euch was darüber?


----------



## Malkav85 (23. September 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie willst denn sonst 'nen Kühler montieren??
> 
> Am Sockel aufhängen??
> Das ist wohl a bisserl unpraktisch, meinst nicht auch??
> ...


 
Jippy. Nen TR Ultra 120 Vollkupfer an den Sockel hängen


----------



## rabit (23. September 2008)

Hört sch gut an das Board.

Mal schauen wie sich das alles so preislich gestaltet??


----------



## Player007 (23. September 2008)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze frage angeblich soll es ja auch mit einigen p35 platinen gehn wurde mir mal von nem kumpel gesagt ..hab dazu aber leider noch nix gefunden...weiß einer von euch was darüber?



Meinst du ob der Nehalem auf einem P35 läuft?
Das geht 100% nicht, da der Nehalem einen ganz anderen Sockel braucht (1366 & 1166), der P35 funzt nur mit einem 775 Sockel 

Gruß


----------



## NVC (24. September 2008)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Mr.Ultimo fragen möchte, ob auf dem genannten Gigabyte Board SLI durch ein Bios update möglich ist.


Ich habe bisher daon nichts gehört und das wird eher unwarscheinlich sein.

Es geht immer sehr viel durch die Gerüchteküche.


----------

